# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  توهان فى الميدان

## خالد سليمان طه

*احبائى
سلامات
صارت بوستات الفهامات ضرورى لا غنى عنها بالمنبر لما ظلت تقدمه من ترابط بين الاعضاء ونشر روح الاخاء والمحبة وتوطيد العلاقات.
كما ظلت هى الدوحة الوريفة التى يستظل بها الاعضاء فى اوقات الركود الكروى.
وربما تضايق بعض الاخوة من هذة البوستات وذلك لعدم تواجدهم اليومى والمتابعة الدائمة لما يدور فى المنبر وبين الاخوة.
لذلك اتمنى ان يتم فتح قسم خاص بهذة البوستات لنمارس فيه ادب السخرية والمرح ولتوطيد العلاقة بين الاخوان. وحتى لا نفرض مثل هذة البوستات على الاخوة الذين لهم فيها راى واضح.
اتمنى ان ينشاء هذا القسم  وان يكون تحت اى عضو من المشرفين من مرتادى هذة البوستات وهم كثر والحمد لله.

واقترح ان يسمى احد هذة الاسماء
توهان فى الميدان
ضل الضحى
الواطة فللت(بعد اذن العزابة)
الهمبريب
او اى اسم يختاره الاعضاء
ارجو على من يمر بهذا البوست ان لا يخرج قبل ان يدلى برايه بالموضوع.
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مية مية وفهامتي علي فهامتك بتفاهمن
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*اول مره واخر مره اختلف فيها معاك ياخالد...
لو حولت قسم الفهامات لقل التواجد باخبار المريخ...
لازم يكون في اخبار المريخ لاستقطاب اكبر عدد ممكن...
اديها صنه بكره بي محمد احمد الحاج تلقاهو جوه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اول مره واخر مره اختلف فيها معاك ياخالد...
لو حولت قسم الفهامات لقل التواجد باخبار المريخ...
لازم يكون في اخبار المريخ لاستقطاب اكبر عدد ممكن...
اديها صنه بكره بي محمد احمد الحاج تلقاهو جوه



ههههههههههههههههههههه:z12:
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اول مره واخر مره اختلف فيها معاك ياخالد...
لو حولت قسم الفهامات لقل التواجد باخبار المريخ...
لازم يكون في اخبار المريخ لاستقطاب اكبر عدد ممكن...
اديها صنه بكره بي محمد احمد الحاج تلقاهو جوه



اختلاف الراى لا يفسد للفهامات قضية
بس يا ياسر انا شايف المنبر مقتصر على قسم الاخبار وبس وكل الناس بتدخل قسم الاخبار وبعد داك تعمل يا فكيك
ليه الواحد ما ممكن يمر على قسم الاخبار ويشارك مع الناس
وبعد داك ياخد تكية فى الهمبريب لانو فة ناس وانا واحد منهم كل وقتى بكون متواجد فى المنبر وبس.
تكويعة :- انت محمد احمد الحاج ببقى لى عطية شنو؟؟؟؟؟
ياسر اوعك تفتل البوست دا بكلم ليك الاوبيض ضميرك
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*هى الفهامات دى ذاتها شنو؟؟؟
بس شان نكون فى الصورة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

هى الفهامات دى ذاتها شنو؟؟؟
بس شان نكون فى الصورة



اعملفيها نظام(انا برررررررره)
ياراجل مش انت مؤسس الفهامات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اختلاف الراى لا يفسد للفهامات قضية
بس يا ياسر انا شايف المنبر مقتصر على قسم الاخبار وبس وكل الناس بتدخل قسم الاخبار وبعد داك تعمل يا فكيك
ليه الواحد ما ممكن يمر على قسم الاخبار ويشارك مع الناس
وبعد داك ياخد تكية فى الهمبريب لانو فة ناس وانا واحد منهم كل وقتى بكون متواجد فى المنبر وبس.
تكويعة :- انت محمد احمد الحاج ببقى لى عطية شنو؟؟؟؟؟
ياسر اوعك تفتل البوست دا بكلم ليك الاوبيض ضميرك



لا لا لا ياخالد ولو عايز جرب بنفسك...
اولا عندما يكون بوست الفهامات مع اخبار المريخ بترد علي البوست وعينك علي القسم كلوا...
والله لو وديتهم قونتنامو ما بجوك راجعينباخوي واخوك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*




			
				تكويعة :- انت محمد احمد الحاج ببقى لى عطية شنو؟؟؟؟؟
			
		


ود خالتو؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اقتراح للمتفاهمين في الفهامات

أننا نحاول مرة كدة نمر علي البوستات الموضوعية ونوقف الفهامات دي أهو برضو التلفونات موجودة ورسائل الخاص موجودة ... ونحسب بعد داك كم اضافة من الأخوة الأعضاء نستطيع اننا نضيفه للرابط الاجتماعي 

وبث
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أنا ياخالد ما مع حكاية المنتدي الخاص دي

اصلاً دار مريخاب أون لاين موجودة وممكن نمشي نتونس في الدار

بس السؤال اذا دخل اي واحد من الذين يتضايقون من الفهامات أليس لديه الحق أيضاً في الرد وابداء استيائه .. نحن علينا من كل وقت واخر أننا نوضح لمن يسأل عن الفهامات أن نوضح له ماهي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

اقتراح للمتفاهمين في الفهامات

أننا نحاول مرة كدة نمر علي البوستات الموضوعية ونوقف الفهامات دي أهو برضو التلفونات موجودة ورسائل الخاص موجودة ... ونحسب بعد داك كم اضافة من الأخوة الأعضاء نستطيع اننا نضيفه للرابط الاجتماعي 

وبث



توقف شنو يانصر؟ ...دي عندها خرمه وكاروشه ما يعلم بيها الا الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*طيب يااخوان احنا نجرب....
انا سانقل كل الفهامات لدار مريخاب اون لاين ولنجعل اخبار المريخ يخص المريخ حتي الجمعه ونجرب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

طيب يااخوان احنا نجرب....
انا سانقل كل الفهامات لدار مريخاب اون لاين ولنجعل اخبار المريخ يخص المريخ حتي الجمعه ونجرب



 موافقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
2222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*ياخوان انا داير راى ناس غير ياسر ونصر ديل
الحبايب ديل سحابتنا واحدة
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*برضو فهم
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏الأبيض ضميرك 
يالحبيب دايرين رايك فى الموضوع بكل صراحة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*البوست ده ختيتو بي غادي ساعتين لمن تلج....
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*والله يا جماعة حكاية الفهامات دى ونسة وفعلاً بتساعد فى خلق ترابط اجتماعى افضل بما فيها من دعابة  وبما تتطلبه من احتكاك مباشر للاعضاء 
وعن نفسى كنت وما زلت بعيد عن فهم كل الفهامات ..  بس مع الكد والاجتهاد ودروس العصر بديت افهم شوية فهامات   وما وجدت تعنت او رفض من ناس بديت فى مداعبتهم   تووش  من غير احم ولا دستور على حسب فهاماتى ،  وبالتالى فلندع الفهمات كما هى  لما تخدمه من تواصل وانا متأكد شوية شوية الكل   ح يدخل الفهاما ت  - فهم  واللا ما فهم    ... أكيد فهم  مش
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

والله يا جماعة حكاية الفهامات دى ونسة وفعلاً بتساعد فى خلق ترابط اجتماعى افضل بما فيها من دعابة  وبما تتطلبه من احتكاك مباشر للاعضاء 
وعن نفسى كنت وما زلت بعيد عن فهم كل الفهامات ..  بس مع الكد والاجتهاد ودروس العصر بديت افهم شوية فهامات   وما وجدت تعنت او رفض من ناس بديت فى مداعبتهم   تووش  من غير احم ولا دستور على حسب فهاماتى ،  وبالتالى فلندع الفهمات كما هى  لما تخدمه من تواصل وانا متأكد شوية شوية الكل   ح يدخل الفهاما ت  - فهم  واللا ما فهم    ... أكيد فهم  مش



%100
تسلم ياراقي
*

----------


## hass6666

*الأخوة الافاضل 

اسمحو لى ان اشارككم الرأى ....

انا واحد من الناس كنت بدخل ما بفهم اى شئ البركة في اخونا خالد سليمان كرهتو كل مرة عايزو ادينى فهامة 

بالجد بوست الفهمات دخلنى فى جو المنبر 

ووجودو فى قسم الاخبار بخلى الواحد قريب  من الناس وبكون متابع 
*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

احبائى
سلامات
صارت بوستات الفهامات ضرورى لا غنى عنها بالمنبر لما ظلت تقدمه من ترابط بين الاعضاء ونشر روح الاخاء والمحبة وتوطيد العلاقات.
كما ظلت هى الدوحة الوريفة التى يستظل بها الاعضاء فى اوقات الركود الكروى.
وربما تضايق بعض الاخوة من هذة البوستات وذلك لعدم تواجدهم اليومى والمتابعة الدائمة لما يدور فى المنبر وبين الاخوة.
لذلك اتمنى ان يتم فتح قسم خاص بهذة البوستات لنمارس فيه ادب السخرية والمرح ولتوطيد العلاقة بين الاخوان. وحتى لا نفرض مثل هذة البوستات على الاخوة الذين لهم فيها راى واضح.
اتمنى ان ينشاء هذا القسم وان يكون تحت اى عضو من المشرفين من مرتادى هذة البوستات وهم كثر والحمد لله.

واقترح ان يسمى احد هذة الاسماء
توهان فى الميدان
ضل الضحى
الواطة فللت(بعد اذن العزابة)
الهمبريب
او اى اسم يختاره الاعضاء
ارجو على من يمر بهذا البوست ان لا يخرج قبل ان يدلى برايه بالموضوع.



1.إقتراح وجيه ياخالد .
2.عندما أشرنا لإنصرافية موضوع الفهامات كان مجرد رأى ولم يكن فرض لوجهة نظر  وليس بالضرورة أن تتطابق الآراء والأمزجة فى المنتدى .
3.الفهامات تكريس للشللية فى المنتدى وسيادة هذا الأسلوب بين بعض الأخوان والإخوات فى المنتدى فيه تقزيم لدور المنتدى .
4. كافى جدا أن نلتقى فى ساحة المريخ وقطعا نختلف فى كثير من الجوانب وفى هذا إثراء للمنتدى دون أن يقلل ذلك من قدر أى عضو أو مكانته خاصة وقليل منا من يعلم من هو الذى يخاطبه ويوما ما صوبنا أحد الإخوة لهذه النقطة واحترمنا رأيه .
5. لمسنا فى تعقيبك على تعليقنا بعض (المطاعنة) وتجاوزنا عن ذلك فالبعض وأنا منهم قد تذهب به النرجسية حدا يرى فيه الرأى الآخر إستهدافا لشخصه فيمتشق الحسام ويعلن الحرب .
6. غدا يبدأ الدورى وتطحننا رحاه التى لا تهدأ وننسى .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] [/justify][justify]
اوافق الاخ الصادق في رايه واري ان تحول البوستات الى دار مريخاب اون لاين ويمكنك المواصلة فيها هنالك 
البوستات لا يفهمها الكل وحتى لا نوصف بالشليات والتي هي افة المنتديات وحتى نحافظ على جميع اعضاء
ونعتذر للاخ العزيز الصادق ان اصابه منا اي شئ فهو غير مقصود ورايك يهمنا كثير وتقدره فنرجو المعذرة .
راي هنا راي شخصي يعبر عني كعضو وليس له صفة ادارية وغير ملزم لاحد .
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

1.إقتراح وجيه ياخالد .
2.عندما أشرنا لإنصرافية موضوع الفهامات كان مجرد رأى ولم يكن فرض لوجهة نظر وليس بالضرورة أن تتطابق الآراء والأمزجة فى المنتدى .
الحبيب الصادق من حقك علينا ان نحترم وجهة نظرك  ونحن نختلف فى الاراء لكننا نجتمع فى حب المريخ وهذا يكفى لان يكون اقوى رابط بين الناس
3.الفهامات تكريس للشللية فى المنتدى وسيادة هذا الأسلوب بين بعض الأخوان والإخوات فى المنتدى فيه تقزيم لدور المنتدى .
وانا اختلف معك فى الراى بل ان هذة البوستات هى من وطدت علاقاتى بمعظم الاخوة بالمنبر وانا بعيد عنهم ولا اعرف احد فيهم قبل انخراطى فى هذة البوستات.
كما ان مريخاب اولاين اكبر من ان يتقزم بسبب بوست او راى
4. كافى جدا أن نلتقى فى ساحة المريخ وقطعا نختلف فى كثير من الجوانب وفى هذا إثراء للمنتدى دون أن يقلل ذلك من قدر أى عضو أو مكانته خاصة وقليل منا من يعلم من هو الذى يخاطبه ويوما ما صوبنا أحد الإخوة لهذه النقطة واحترمنا رأيه .
وهذا الاختلاف بين الاعضاء فى جوانب كثيرة هو من اكسب المنتدى رونق بانصهارنا برغم اختلاف بيئتنا وامزجتنا وطريقة تفكيرنا فى بوتقة واحدة تصب فى شريان مريخنا دماء الحب والاخاء
5. لمسنا فى تعقيبك على تعليقنا بعض (المطاعنة) وتجاوزنا عن ذلك فالبعض وأنا منهم قد تذهب به النرجسية حدا يرى فيه الرأى الآخر إستهدافا لشخصه فيمتشق الحسام ويعلن الحرب .
الحبيب الصادق المطاعنه ليس من خصالنا ونحن اكبر من ذلك بل نحن عندما راينا بان هنالك بعض الاخوة لهم راى سلبى فى هذة البوست قمنا بفتح هذا البوست لنخضع الامر للحوار والنقاش .
واخى نحن ليس فى حرب وليس هناك ما يجعلك تمتشق حسامك وتخوض غوار الحرب
وكل الامر كلنا تجمعنا هنا فى حب المريخ ومن حق كل منا التعبير عن حبه بالطريقة التى يراها صحيحة دون المساس بحقوق الاخرين
6. غدا يبدأ الدورى وتطحننا رحاه التى لا تهدأ وننسى .



 الله يهدنى ويهديك الى الصراط المستقيم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الاخ الصادق لك العتبي حتي ترضي..
وسنحاول جاهدين وضعها في دار مريخاب اون لاين...
لكن صدقني الفهامات فارضه نفسها علينا....
داير الجد ولا جنبو؟
الموضوع ده ما بتخلي..
لو ما كتبت بوست عن الفهامات..حيفتلو ليك باقي البوستات
لكن احنا نوعدك حنعمل جاااهدين
لك تحياتي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*




.  لمسنا فى تعقيبك على تعليقنا بعض (المطاعنة) وتجاوزنا عن ذلك فالبعض وأنا  منهم قد تذهب به النرجسية حدا يرى فيه الرأى الآخر إستهدافا لشخصه فيمتشق  الحسام ويعلن الحرب .
			
		


يا الصادق خليت لي عنتره شنو؟
ياحبيبنا براحه كده...
اتفضل اشرب ليمون ....
وروق دمك شويه....
ومافي زول قاصدك ياباشا...
واخونا خالد ده انا اشهد له بالاتزان والحكمه...
وراجل شفاف وما ممكن يقصدك....
لك العتبي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يعني ياخالد عشان فهاماتنا ضعيفة عايز تشفر البوستات دي

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الحبيب كسلاوى انتو اهل الفهم والفهامات زاتو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كدي قولوا بسم الله 

نحن بدينا نرحل العفش هناك ... عودة طوعية 


نحن والله مع رأي الجماعة .... بس أغلبنا اصبحت ردوده علي الموضوعات خفيفة الظل 

حتي لا يصيبنا ملل الموضوعات الجادة ... واعتقد ان جميع الذين يمتلكون فهامات يشاركون بجدية في موضوعات اخبار المريخ 


يجوا عائدين ان شاء الله عائدين
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

* الرحول عز العرب
بس كان تدونا فرصه نستف الفهامات عشان ماتتكسر فى الطريق:094:
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الرحول عز العرب


بس كان تدونا فرصه نستف الفهامات عشان ماتتكسر فى الطريق:094:



 العفش داخل البوست على مسئولية 












عطية
                        	*

----------

